# [SOLVED] drivers help for aspire d257



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

i cannot connect wirelessly to the internet the netbook is not detecting any wireless connection at all it says in the settings that wireless is not enabled how do i do this ive pressed fn and f3 and although the wireless picture comes up on screen one normal and when pressed again one with a no entry sign but the light on the netbook doesnt illuminate ive been into network centre all it shows is broadband nothing wireless i can connect through wired fine so any advice on what to do would be great thx


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

Well how many devices are listed under the network adapters in device manager?

Have you tried enabling it in the bios? 

Steps for going into bios
Upon boot of the nettop, look for a key that indicates the bios, it's usually the del key. Then look for the section that indicates wireless, make sure it's enabled. (if you aren't sure then ask me)

If you're unsure of what to do, provide me the make and model of the nettop so I can further assist.


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

hi,the make of the netbook is acer aspire one d257 ,its windows 7 starter 32-bit spi,the devices listed in device manager is realtek pcie fe family controller,underneath in other devices its got network controller.i tried pressing del key in start up to go into bios but it didnt work hope you can help thx again


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

Well it seems you don't have the drivers for* network controller* (it has an *exclamation point* next to it correct?) 

It's wierd since, it should be installed with the computer. Did your computer came like this?

edit:

Go here link. And search for your nettop and the drivers there.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

esc key, F1, F2 or F10 can give entry to bios when it posts look at the bottom of the screen for bios or rom setup there will be a key displayed to the left for entry to the bios.

Try FN+F8 to turn on the wireless.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

If none of the previous suggestion help please give us a lot more detail info and some output. This Sticky will give you all the details:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

yes it has got an exclamation mark next to it ,and yes i brought it like this im going to follow your link to see if i can download one ,can i do this?and do i still need to go into bios to enable wireless if so can you tell me how to do it ive got to press f2 when starting up i think but i dont no what to do then thx


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

ive followed the link ive put in net book details but i dont no which driver to download


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

You may also download it straight from your network adapter's Manufacturer site.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

On the site, look on *operating systems*, make sure its set to which ever windows 7 version you have. Then, scroll down to the bottom, you should find the drivers that says *wireless Lan.* Pick one and download.


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

im doing that now what do i do when its downloaded


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

Hi no need to go into bios now.

I thought i recognised your name i had started to help you in another thread on the same issue i have deleted that thread as it is a duplicate thread on same issue. This thread by name below:

_aspire one d257 wireless problems_

Please for future reference please do not create duplicate threads it is a no no.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

Double click it, Install it and restart. You should be able to access the windows wireless utility (click the wireless icon located in the lower right of the screen)


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

ive downloaded the driver restarted it but still no good ,still dont pick up wireless and the yellow exclamation mark is still on the other devices can you help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

Can you post the hardware id for the missing device (instructions below)



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

hi the hardware is
pci\ven 8086&dev_08ae&subsys_10058086&rev_00
pci\ven 8086&dev_08ae&subsys_10058086
pci\ven 8086&dev_08ae&cc_028000
pci\ven 8086&dev_08ae&cc_0280


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

You should be able to get the driver from the Acer Support site.

You need the Intel Wireless Driver *here*

Once you have the driver downloaded follow the instructions to install it.

Open the file there should be a Setup file inside. It will then install the Intel Pro wireless driver.


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

i am downloading it now its just finished but their is no instructions to install it what do i do

on my screen it says open, open folder ,view downloads


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

You should have an option to Save the file.

What happens when you open the file?


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

when i open it another screen comes up i think its where the file is located it says downloads at the top


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

Click on the file Wireless LAN_Intel_14.0.0.1..........


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

ive clicked on it and then other things with files in are coming up do i need to right click or double click i need detailed information on what to do please


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: problems with connecting wirelessly with aspire one d257*

I suggest you should download and install the drivers for those devices which have the exclamation marks aginst them.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

What files? Do you see a setup.exe file?


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

no it doesnt say that anywhere


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

Post a screenshot of what you see in the download box.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## caz1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

hi id just like to say that i have fixed my wireless problem ,all i did was restore the netbook back to factory settings and now everything is working fine i can now connect wirelessly thank god but thx to everyone who tried to help me resolve the problem its much appreciated


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: drivers help for aspire d257*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting your fix.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Yea glad u got it solved :wink:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad it is sorted.


----------

